# Introducing!! Dill's GA King Arthur!



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

:leap:  

I'm getting a new herd sire!!

Introducing! Dill's GA King Arthur (Dill's BF Genuine Article *B x MCH/GCH Dill's Doo *** 5*D/*M)

I'm so excited! He comes home on April 1st, just days before my first Susurrrare Salix (Whispering Willow) kids are born via either Dill's BF Ragtime or Dill's BF Elfin Magic (let see who makes it to the finish line first)!! It's gonna be a fantastic week! :laugh:

Here's a picture!
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...96665_243932538958077_1370904_906097017_n.jpg


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats! he is way cute!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very nice!! Congrats!!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Nice!!!  You know what's funny? I named one of MY bucks that!!! :laugh:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Guess it's a good thing I sold Artie back to Ellen lots of bucks out of him I've seen people buy. Congats


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations!! Small world, we got his full brother! He's already home with us


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

thegoatgirl said:


> Nice!!!  You know what's funny? I named one of MY bucks that!!! :laugh:


My Other Herd Sire is Little Tots Estate Leonidas (ADGA wouldn't let me name him King Leonidas  LOL, so I figured, since my new little guy's sire's nick-name is Arthur, that King Arthur works great LOL ( just my dumb luck really, as Ellen usually names her kids, and she loved my suggestion  )



Lost Prairie said:


> Congratulations!! Small world, we got his full brother! He's already home with us


Awesome! Ellen says I got the smallest of the 3 bucks, that works for me LOL, I like the little guys (they tend to make up in personality what they lack in size - Ellen says she carries him around all the time, she just loves his personality - and misses his brothers too)


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I love his name  Our guy is being named Dill's GA Headliner  We know some other folks near us that bought the other buckling. They brought ours back for us, he was only 3 days old  Does your guy have moonspots?


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Lost Prairie said:


> I love his name  Our guy is being named Dill's GA Headliner  We know some other folks near us that bought the other buckling. They brought ours back for us, he was only 3 days old  Does your guy have moonspots?


I actually don't know!! I've got one picture that's kinda blurry - taken from above, not from the side, I hope so! :wahoo: I'm just so thrilled to have been able to buy him! I'll post pics as soon as he gets home (he'll arrive April 1st, so probably on the second!)


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Ellen told us all three bucklings were moonspotted. She said all looked like Article when he was a kid


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

I wonder... Did the doe look like the bucks? I'm seeing an amazing number if quads this year, usually with 3 looking very similar and the last looking very different. Strange.. Hope I have a whole bunch of trips and quads!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Ellen said the doeling is black. I love to get triplets and quads! It's very, very exciting as you keep saying to yourself, what's going to come next!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I too have noticed that there have been a lot of quads this year! I am hoping for quads!!!


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

Congrats! Nice buckling and lovely lines!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Ooo! Love G. Article! He's super nice! Love all of Dill's goaties actually, and Do-***!  :drool: :drool: :drool: 
Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.... :thumb:  :hi5:


----------



## heaven's_hollow (Mar 29, 2012)

We are the ones with the third lil brother. We named ours DILL'S GA NICKELBACK. I should have pics of him up on our website soon. 
www.heavenshollowdairygoats.net


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Grats on your new boy :thumbup:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

heaven's_hollow said:


> We are the ones with the third lil brother. We named ours DILL'S GA NICKELBACK. I should have pics of him up on our website soon.
> http://www.heavenshollowdairygoats.net


You have some very nice goats!  :drool:


----------

